# Warning: 02/16/08



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone traveling out of Lynnhaven Inlet, or traveling in that general are should be aware of a 3 Ton Anchor that has broken loose of a freighter. I don't have the exact GPS coordinates, but the Coast Guard has marked it w/ a green buoy. 

Skunk


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

SkunkApe said:


> Anyone traveling out of Lynnhaven Inlet, or traveling in that general are should be aware of a 3 Ton Anchor that has broken loose of a freighter. I don't have the exact GPS coordinates, but the Coast Guard has marked it w/ a green buoy.
> 
> Skunk


Here's the coordinates: 
365615.8N
076040.5W


----------



## Greg's Baitshack (Nov 5, 2007)

Good job skunk....thanks for the heads up!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Thaanks!


----------

